# Chromium renders google maps oddly, colors are flipped



## tOsYZYny (May 25, 2021)

I have been having this issue for the past few months and haven't found a solution.  When I am in map mode and not satellite view, whenever I change the zoom level, the land and water colors sometimes get swapped, so the map ends up looking almost like camouflage and is hard to read.  The 2 areas circled are not lakes ...

I don't see anything in the logs and am wondering if others are experiencing the same and how it might be fixed.


----------



## Tieks (May 25, 2021)

Using Firefox on FBSD-13 I just looked at Hyndman Pennsylvania and zoomed in and out a few times. No problems, no lake there. Could be a Chromium issue.


----------



## tOsYZYny (May 25, 2021)

Yes, Firefox works just fine - I only experience this on FBSD-13 and Chromium.  I believe I had this on version of 89 and 90.


----------

